# my 6.5 gallon rimless tank



## planter (Sep 16, 2010)

I thought that I would share a picture of one of my tanks.

There are 6 celestial pearl danios and about 60 or so cherry shrimp.

The foreground is still filling in. The tank has been running for about 5 weeks now. I grew the hairgrass and HC for about a month before I flooded the tank.


----------



## teija (Sep 30, 2010)

Lovely! However, you might want to keep an eye on the driftwood that's above the water line. I once had some above the water line and it quickly grew mold.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

That is very pretty!


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice work, well done! Looks like that HC is growing good and will carpet in no time.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## dabu (Jun 23, 2010)

yea looks great , i had some grass plant i got from a buddie , its all dieing slowley though... gonna look into other plant ideas .


----------



## planter (Sep 16, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments everyone, It's nice to have a tank or two with you at work.


----------

